# Need opinions on a different kind of haunt



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Saw an episode of CSI:NY where an 80 year old murder mystery took place where the characters had to figure out different puzzles to save someone trapped. It got me thinking of a possible haunt maze where guests have to figure out a series of clues in order to pass to the next room.

I figure that this would be good for a private party haunt rather than a large scale commercial haunt. What do you think?


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah people do this all the time at partys. but on a big scale it woulden do very well due to the fact people dont want to pay u when they really wont get scared. and its add a thinking factor to patrons. <------ heheh i used that word. lol

-BYH


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Would be a blast for a party, but I think it would severely hurt your through put if you were trying to run a walk through with any kind of numbers.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know...
I've done this at parties (with over thirty kids) and it went really well. The kids had a blast, it flowed quite smoothly, and they were scared out of their minds. I think the key was in sending them through in small-ish groups after they had been told the back story and their mission. Also, the actors interacted more with the kids than in your average haunt, playing part of the story. Next year, I plan to try a scavenger hunt type haunt for the kids.

I've never run a commercial haunt, but I think the idea has some serious potential. If you didn't get too complicated with it and still put in all the traditional scares, I think it could be really cool. As a haunt-goer something like that would totally catch my interest, I'd go for sure. To be honest, I'd likely choose that over a traditional haunt. I can see where it could become a nightmare to run, but there has to be a way to incorporate that sort of interactive quality into the tried and true form...


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i think ere would be difficulty to get any kind of big hsunt doing a rph ( role playing haunt)(im coining that term btw) but as for a party I can see it being very SAW-eque in my mind:jol:


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

People do not have the attention span to make this into a pro-haunt.


----------

